# TiVo Premier XL4 (TCD758250) with Lifetime



## davispeden (Jan 2, 2007)

$250 opening bid on eBay. Auction ends on 2/15/2014.

Item Number: 181320456573


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Item Number: 181320456573


----------



## jimlau (Feb 9, 2014)

is it easy to transfer subscription?

I have on-demand thru Comcast. will this get on-demand?


----------



## davispeden (Jan 2, 2007)

It is very easy to transfer the sub...just have to call TiVo to make it happen. You will need to have your own TiVo subscriber account if you don't already have one.

RE: On-demand through Comcast -- it will work, but only in markets were Comcast supports it.


----------



## davispeden (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for posting the link supasta...prior to yesterday, I had only posted twice and the forum wouldn't allow me to post a link.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

davispeden said:


> Thanks for posting the link supasta...prior to yesterday, I had only posted twice and the forum wouldn't allow me to post a link.


----------



## davispeden (Jan 2, 2007)

A little over 2 days to go...


----------

